# Sticky  Trading FAQ *PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING* ++UPDATED 03-2013++



## jigplums

Welcome to the trading forum it’s highly recommended that you read this FAQ first. 

*Q. What is the Trading Forum?*
A. It’s for buying/selling & trading private items by Heresy members.

Commercial outlets are not welcome to post links or advertisements here without prior permission from myself or Jezlad.

*Q .What kind of items can I buy/sell/trade. *
A. Any item related to the wargaming hobby. The state of the item is not important, it can be painted, still in its box etc.. as long as you make this clear in your thread.

N.B. Any illegal items or materials that break Intellectual Property or copyright laws will be removed immediately and action taken against the user posting them.(I.e. no castings of original models or pirated materials.) 

*Q. Im unsure if my items are relevant to wargaming?*
A. Then ask a Admin or Mod first, if you don’t and it’s not suitable don’t be surprised if your thread is removed. 

*Q. What should I include in my post? *
A. The more information the better some essential items are:-

A full description of the item in question including its status (assembled, primed etc).
A picture is always a good idea (not more than a couple though please).
If an item is fully painted despite what you may think about it do not use the words ‘pro-painted’ let the paint-job talk for itself.
What you would like for the item (i.e. £cash or items in trade).
Your location and where you are willing to ship to.

*Q. Can I post a link to my Ebay auction?*
A. Yes you can but ensure your thread title mentions this i.e. Ebay - Space Marine army for sale. 

*Q. OK I’ve posted my advert, why is no-one replying straight away?*
A. Have patience do not expect immediate answers and trades, if you are looking for a quick sale then somewhere like Ebay might be better for you. Don't bump your thread until at least 24 hours have past and don't continually bump the thread.

*Q. Can I put a link to my thread in my Signature? *
A. Yes you can as long as you stay within the sig limits as detailed in the FAQ. 

*Q. OK someone has replied to my thread and wants to trade, what should I do now?*
A. Well you should sort it out between yourselves using the Private Messaging system, make sure you are both satisfied that all details are sorted out before despatching any items.Always make initail contact about trading via Heresy Online so that you know the username of your trading partner. Good or Bad trader posts are not of much use if we do not know who is involved. 


*Q. Can I check to see if the person I’m trading with is dodgy or not? *
A. No all trades are at your own risk. We have included a Good trader thread where members can post feedback. You should check this first to see if the person you plan to deal with has done so before.

*Q. Something has gone wrong. My items or cash hasn't arrived, will I receive replacements from Heresy-Online? *
A. No. All trades are at your own risk, Heresy-Online and its staff accept no responsibility, however we will do our best to help you out in case of any problems. If you do have a problem please raise a thread in our Bad trader thread so everyone can see whats going on and offer assistance where possible. All member information is covered by the Data Protection Act - we will never give out private information.

*Q. OK my trade/sale has gone through fine, anything else I should do?*
A. Don’t forget to leave feedback on the Good or Bad trader threads. Also post in the original trade thread so that people know the offer is no longer available.


----------



## Hespithe

*28 WHFB Chaos Torsos with Cloaks*

Folks, please be sure to state in the post if the trade has been finalized or is no longer available.


----------



## Serpion5

To add to the above points, we have a selected older post which forms a good example of what template to follow. If you can format your post to resemble this it would be great. 



> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm selling my Black Templars army as listed below. The items for sale are those pictured in the first image (there are less models some of the second photos as there were too many in the lot to show off the detail of the models properly.) I've also stuck up rough prices for the items although please PM me with offers or any questions as I'll definitely consider and any offers and I'll be willing to offer discounts for job lots etc. All models are painted to a fairly high standard and a couple are pro painted, as noted. Any purchased items will be sent to UK addresses first class and this will cost £4 regardless of the size. This post is also insured. I'll post worldwide but please PM me with your location before I can work out postage costs etc. I have paypal to receive payments. The items for sale are as follows:
> 
> 1) Black Templars Chaplain - Pro Painted (£9)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Emperor's Champion - Pro Painted (£9)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Black Templars Commander - (£7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Black Templars Command Squad - (£16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Black Templars Terminators Combat Squad - (£22)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Black Templars Assault Squad - (£14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Black Templars Bikes - (£14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) 12 Black Templars Initiates - (£12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9) 10 Black Templars Neophytes - (£12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Land Speeder - (£10 each or £24 for all three)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Rhino - (£12)
> 12) Razorback, but the turret is missing - (£7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned above, please PM me or post below if you want to make an offer/barter/ask any questions!
> 
> thanks for looking


----------

